# What does the diverter valve do?



## johnflovin (Oct 10, 2012)

Howdy All,

Just wondering what the diverter valve does and what does the upgrade do?
I’ve seen a couple of posts about upgrading the diverter valve just want to know what the benefits are. But first would like to know what is does…

Regards,
John


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

johnflovin said:


> Howdy All,
> 
> Just wondering what the diverter valve does and what does the upgrade do?
> I’ve seen a couple of posts about upgrading the diverter valve just want to know what the benefits are. But first would like to know what is does…
> ...


You don't need upgrade DV because you don't have any tune. If you where tuned the electronic DV tend to leek boost, that's why i upgrade it.


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> You don't need upgrade DV because you don't have any tune. If you where tuned the electronic DV tend to leek boost, that's why i upgrade it.


Even if you get tuned, check what you have. My 2012 K04 tuned holds the boost just fine with the stock rev C. Rev C and D are the good OEM ones. Forge is a good aftermarket.

The diverter valve is a pressure release system, that "diverts" un-used pressure back into the system. Like when you let off the gas, or in between shifts. Prevents compressor surge.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Where is the DV and what do I look for to see which type I have?


----------



## johnflovin (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the information, sounds like I can keep an eye on my boost gauge and as long as it is not low I should be ok...

Regards,

John


----------



## Gradysmith (Feb 18, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Where is the DV and what do I look for to see which type I have?


The other forums have a lot more info on the matter. But the DV is located on the side of the turbo. Jack up the car, follow the exhaust up the downpipe, see the turbo, then look between the turbo and the firewall. You should be able to read it. I think rev. G are the diagraph types known to tear. Rev C and D are piston types.

You can start here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5854433-Diverter-Valve-Question


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

Just get a DV spacer, upgrading the DV on a stock setup isn't really worth it IMO 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5882501-FS-Diverter-Valve-Spacer


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Gradysmith said:


> The other forums have a lot more info on the matter. But the DV is located on the side of the turbo. Jack up the car, follow the exhaust up the downpipe, see the turbo, then look between the turbo and the firewall. You should be able to read it. I think rev. G are the diagraph types known to tear. Rev C and D are piston types.
> 
> You can start here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5854433-Diverter-Valve-Question




Ok cool Thx, ill check this wknd :beer:


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

The DV reduces the time lag of the turbo coming back up to boost pressure after you momentarily let-off the throttle during shifts (it really only benefits manual trans cars)


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

CC'ed said:


> The DV reduces the time lag of the turbo coming back up to boost pressure after you momentarily let-off the throttle during shifts (it really only benefits manual trans cars)


A dv is used to release the boost pressure when the throttle body closes. If it were not there the boost pressure would shock the turbo. It also assists in lag but with the small size of the stock turbo lag is a very small issue. 

A dv is needed on both manual and automatic transmissions. The recirculating of the air is what helps manual tranny cars 



Sent from my Galaxy SIII


----------

